# Lone Star Audio Fest 2013 (Dallas, Texas)



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The *Lone Star Audio Fest 2013* will be held at the Embassy Suites in Dallas, TX on May 3, 4, and 5.

*Home Theater Shack* is an official sponsor of this years event and will be covering the show, including news articles, show write-ups and lots of pictures.

My wife (Angie) and I have already scheduled plans to attend, Lord willing... we will be there.

I look forward to meeting a lot of people I have never met... including some our sponsors and several of our staff, as well as several of our members.

Make plans to be there if you can... :T


----------



## 7channelfreak (Jan 9, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> The *Lone Star Audio Fest 2013* will be held at the Embassy Suites in Dallas, TX on May 3, 4, and 5.
> 
> *Home Theater Shack* is an official sponsor of this years event and will be covering the show, including news articles, show write-ups and lots of pictures.
> 
> ...



I'm going to have to try and make it to this.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Vacation turned in, lots of gear I wanna lay ears on! Looking forward to meeting fellow enthusiasts, and hope to see you there, Sonnie.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I plan on being there God willing


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

tesseract said:


> Vacation turned in, lots of gear I wanna lay ears on! Looking forward to meeting fellow enthusiasts, and hope to see you there, Sonnie.


Less than a month to go :gulp:
You covering for HTS?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

No, Sonnie has that covered, I'm there for the sounds! Is Soundfield Audio going to be showing again this year?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah, I see that they are! This is going to be a such a great show.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

tesseract said:


> Ah, I see that they are! This is going to be a such a great show.


Hope so, I'm driving!
Danny (GR) and I tried to convince Salk to come also, but unfortunately they can't


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Joe is covering it... I can't even begin to do what he is doing. Joe is a natural at this... he was born for it. :T


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

ajinfla said:


> Hope so, I'm driving!
> Danny (GR) and I tried to convince Salk to come also, but unfortunately they can't


Salk would definitely be a welcome addition. I am hoping to hear the Overtures!



Sonnie said:


> Joe is covering it... I can't even begin to do what he is doing. Joe is a natural at this... he was born for it. :T


Oh, I was thinking "covering" was a booth. I will be taking pics and can add to Joe's thread or start my own. I've heard a lot of great speakers, but am very excited to hear the offerings that will be present at LSAF and will have plenty to say about my auditions.

Now, what kind of media should I bring my fav music on? Probably a few CD's for sure, might haul a couple of hi-rez SACD and DVD-A in.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We are about to be on the road here in a few... long drive ahead of us. 

Lord willing... we will see you all there!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Already heard Danny's room (GR Research) and if any of the others are even close to as good as it, this will be interesting.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> Already heard Danny's room (GR Research) and if any of the others are even close to as good as it, this will be interesting.


Hey! How is that possible when it does not start until today?! :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You have to be a "special" guest. :bigsmile:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> You have to be a "special" guest. :bigsmile:


You're definitely "special"! :neener:

Sorry! Couldn't resist! :rofl:


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Stop by the River City Audio Society (RCAS) room and say hello to the guys. This is our local audio club.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am ignoring someone... :whistling:

Will do Luther. :T


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome man enjoy cant wait to hear how it goes


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Would have. Liked to check this out, but had a family reunion in Van today.
Is it worth trying to see anything on Sunday or will everyone be tearing down and leaving?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There will be a few still here on Sunday... since you are here, I would make a trip on over and see what you can.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

The only one we know for sure will be gone is AJ from Soundfield Audio...


----------



## PEB (Feb 11, 2013)

HTS guys, please come around again Sunday morning. We found an important improvement. 

Phil Bamberg


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

What time are you getting started in the morning Phil?


----------



## PEB (Feb 11, 2013)

Could be as early as 8-9am. Probably see you at breakfast.


----------



## Wayne Parham (May 5, 2013)

It was really great to meet you guys!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Wayne Parham said:


> It was really great to meet you guys!


It was great meeting you as well Wayne - thanks for a great experience!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have thoroughly enjoyed the show Wayne... you did a great job organizing it. Next time I will remember to bring some HTS T-shirts to giveaway. I walked out of the office with too many other things on my mind to remember them.

This is the first show I have attended and it really helped me get a better grasp on two channel audio, especially seeing most (not all) of the exhibitors challenged with setting up in such small rooms. There were a lot of different speakers and a lot of different sounds, all really good, naturally some better than others, but I could live with nearly any of them. 

I am looking forward to attending more shows now that I see how much fun they are... and how nice it is to meet so many very friendly people... and all out great experience. Although the worst part is still ahead of us... driving home. :sad2:

I am really looking forward to Joe's show report.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Thought I would do a few chores this morning and here it is 4:45, oh well the neighbors will be grateful I stayed home and worked on the lawn and landscaping today.
Maybe I will get to see the show next year.
Looking forward to reading any reports that get posted.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Safe travels home or wherever life takes you all. Can't wait to hear / read all about this years lineup and most liked.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using HT Shack


----------



## Wayne Parham (May 5, 2013)

I just uploaded some image files onto the LSAF forum on ART. Feel free to use 'em here if you want.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Wayne Parham said:


> I just uploaded some image files onto the LSAF forum on ART. Feel free to use 'em here if you want.


Link: http://audioroundtable.com/forum/index.php?t=msg&th=17878&prevloaded=1&&start=40


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

*LSAF 2013 Official Show Report Discussion Thread*

Joe, Sonny, Dennis,

Thank you all for stopping in, including the reruns.
I can now say I've experienced both Babes chicken and the hokey pokey. It was fun.
That was a looong drive back, but made it in one piece.
See you next year ;-)

cheers,

AJ


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I made the drive home in 11 hours, arrived about 1:15am. It was quite a haul down there and back, but well worth it. Gotta hear some fantastic 2 channel audio/video systems, meet fellow enthusiasts, eat some good food, and listen to music into the wee hours of the morning. 

It was great to finally meet HTS owner Sonnie Parker, HTS moderator Joe Alexander, AJ of Soundfield Audio, Wayne Parham of Pi Speakers, Danny Richie of GR Research, make the acquaintance of Phil Bamberg of Bamberg Audio, and all the other great guys and gals that exhibited at and attended the Lone Star Audio Fest.

I'll organize my pictures and thoughts, and get them posted up.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have created an "official" discussion thread for the show - you can find it here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...3-official-show-report-discussion-thread.html


----------



## quadophile (May 7, 2013)

I would like to take the opportunity here to thank the team for visiting our room (The Black Hole Audio/Video) at the LSAF held last weekend. Thank you Dennis for inviting me to post on this forum as well.

I had taken some pictures and posted them on Audio Round Table forum for anyone interested in checking them out.

Anis at The Black Hole Audio Video


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

quadophile said:


> I would like to take the opportunity here to thank the team for visiting our room (The Black Hole Audio/Video) at the LSAF held last weekend. Thank you Dennis for inviting me to post on this forum as well.
> 
> I had taken some pictures and posted them on Audio Round Table forum for anyone interested in checking them out.
> 
> Anis at The Black Hole Audio Video


Thanks for a great experience at the show Anis - glad to have you join us here! And, thanks for the offer for photography help! :bigsmile:

Joe


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

quadophile said:


> I would like to take the opportunity here to thank the team for visiting our room (The Black Hole Audio/Video) at the LSAF held last weekend. Thank you Dennis for inviting me to post on this forum as well.
> 
> I had taken some pictures and posted them on Audio Round Table forum for anyone interested in checking them out.
> 
> Anis at The Black Hole Audio Video


Anis, I really enjoyed my time in yours and Tony's room, that system was the best bang for the buck I heard at the show. 

Welcome to Home Theater Shack!


----------



## quadophile (May 7, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks for a great experience at the show Anis - glad to have you join us here! And, thanks for the offer for photography help! :bigsmile:
> 
> Joe


Joe,

The pleasure was all mine, glad to know you enjoyed it, we did too!

As for photography offer, I have been doing it as a serious hobby since 43 years so it about time I pay the dues back to the society


----------



## quadophile (May 7, 2013)

tesseract said:


> Anis, I really enjoyed my time in yours and Tony's room, that system was the best bang for the buck I heard at the show.
> 
> Welcome to Home Theater Shack!


Thank you very much for that valuable feedback. We got similar comments frome a few other visitors as well, You may not know how good we felt knowing our hard work was acknowledged.

Tony and myself are firm believers in the synergy of the system and that is what we strive to achieve, we also have found out that synergy of the system on the whole along with the room is not necessarily achieved by how much you spend, but it is achievable by careful planning and combination of each and every component in the chain, there are audiophools out there who think that by buying more expensive equipment they can improve the sound. Far from it, money surely can help you buy expensive equipment but it cannot possibly buy synergy (period).:unbelievable:

Thank you again for the appreciation.

Anis at The Black Hole Audio/Video


----------



## Wayne Parham (May 5, 2013)

I was bummed that I missed the dinner Friday night. I had visitors in my room until late, well after dinner.
The show had unusually high traffic on Friday, and I just let the time get away from me.

Most years, Friday is kind of slow with just a few guests. It sort of made it possible for exhibitors to visit with one another. Lots of gear swapping and dialing in happens on Friday. Sort of like when a NASCAR guy blows an engine so another team loans them their spare. Then Saturday is always slammed. Sunday was always load-out day, with a few guests returning to close the deal on purchases, have a second look, and various other "last day" activities.

I hope next year to make dinner with everyone. That is always one of my favorite things to do. Now that Rudy's has come up from Austin to Dallas, my vote is we all go there. I love that place!

I think another thing we'll probably do next year is to have seminars. Most years, I've done my "Crossover Electronics 101" seminar. We study various crossover circuits schematics along with their transfer functions. Then we play music through a circuit of each configuration shown. Then we change damping and listen again. This illustrates things like the way quarter-wave modes in a horn will manifest in the response curve. We show (and listen to) a second-order filter with and without a Zobel. The peaks that are shown in the transfer functon become audible, so this makes these kinds of effects become "real" for the beginner in this hobby.

Other seminars have included tube amp design (from various experts), acoustic measurements (from Keith Larson) and woodworking seminars (from Bill Epstein). They're usually very informative and enjoyable.

Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That sounds like a great idea Wayne. I sure don't understand crossovers like you are referring to. I thought I knew what they did, but learned they can do a little more from my experiences this weekend. 

I guess I have been living under a rock, because I really had no idea that two-channel was as alive and kicking as it is. It was a very exciting weekend for me.

We did miss you on Friday night. We had a pretty big crowd and Babe's was delicious. The HTS crew ate at Saltgrass Steakhouse Saturday night... while not the best steak I have eaten, it was very good. The appetizers were awesome.


----------



## Wayne Parham (May 5, 2013)

Here's the PDF file for the handout used in the "Crossover Electronics 101" seminar:

Crossover Electronics 101
This document provides useful electronics formulas and shows several schematics and associated transfer functions. When the ones that are underdamped are used to play music through, you can really hear the peaks. Sounds nasal, because of quarter-wave modes in the horn and/or from resonant peaking in the crossover.

That document and other useful whitepapers are available on the PiSpeakers.com website at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Awesome... thanks Wayne... maybe I can learn something. I like the idea of a seminar so we can hear the differences too. Why not just come on over to Alabama for a weekend. I am sure we can gather up a few folks. :bigsmile:


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

I just wanted to thank you guys for coming and covering the show. And it was a pleasure to meet all of you.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Danny Richie said:


> I just wanted to thank you guys for coming and covering the show. And it was a pleasure to meet all of you.


It was great to meet you as well Danny - hope to see you at RMAF!


----------

